# The other Transcendental Etudes



## clavichorder

That aren't by Franz Liszt. Sergei Lyapunov wrote 12 of them, and they are superb.


----------



## Taneyev

Agree. They are as brilliant (and difficult) as Liszt's, but absolutely Russian. Have it by Malcom Binns. Hope to find someday the classical recording by Ketner.


----------



## Guest

Sorabji wrote 100 Transcendental Etudes. No. 100 is 45 minutes long! Here is No. 31 (not even one of the especially hard ones!):


----------



## violadude

^ damn, beat me to it.


----------



## World Violist

violadude said:


> ^ damn, beat me to it.


Me too... [superfluous filler text]


----------



## violadude

I think a large majority of serious classical music listeners go through a phase where they are obsessed with Russian Romantic/early 20th century composers haha.


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> I think a large majority of serious classical music listeners go through a phase where they are obsessed with Russian Romantic/early 20th century composers haha.


You described my phase!


----------



## HexameronVI

My favorite is "The Storm", but I forget what number it is...


----------



## Lisztian

HexameronVI said:


> My favorite is "The Storm", but I forget what number it is...


I love that one too.


----------



## clavichorder

My favorite is Terek, I think.


----------

